# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  pagamento CCIAA

## paola

Salve a tutti,
ho letto posizioni contrastanti circa la scadenza del pagamento del diritto camerale: segue la scadenza delle tasse, quindi x chi è soggetto agli studi si paga entro l'8/08/07 con 0.40% o la scadenza resta x tutti il 18/07/07 con 0.40%?
Vi ringrazio x l'attenzione!
Paola

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti,
> ho letto posizioni contrastanti circa la scadenza del pagamento del diritto camerale: segue la scadenza delle tasse, quindi x chi è soggetto agli studi si paga entro l'8/08/07 con 0.40% o la scadenza resta x tutti il 18/07/07 con 0.40%?
> Vi ringrazio x l'attenzione!
> Paola

  Il diritto annuale cciaa segue le stesse regole delle imposte afferenti alle dichiarazioni dei redditi.
Ciao

----------


## paola

Grazie mille! Buona giornata!

----------


## FLY70

> Il diritto annuale cciaa segue le stesse regole delle imposte afferenti alle dichiarazioni dei redditi.
> Ciao

  Vallo a spiegare alle CCIAA competenti chi usufruiva della proroga o meno. Io ho fatto pagare tutti al 18/07/07.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, la legge è la legge.
Mi viene in mente la storia dei comuni e dell'Ici di quest'anno ....  :Smile:      

> Vallo a spiegare alle CCIAA competenti chi usufruiva della proroga o meno. Io ho fatto pagare tutti al 18/07/07.

----------


## paola

..già io ho chiamato in diverse CCIAA ma non ne sapevano nulla... non avevano avuto ancora nessun chiarimento... magari quando i termini scadono saranno in grado di dare risposte! Cmq le ultime circolari con scadenziari aggiornati parlano come mi avete detto di CCIAA con le tasse giustamente!  :Cool:

----------

